# Hamm/Doncaster



## Johnnyeebaby (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi Guys 
So im looking to go to my first show this year, our in the next couple of weeks at that, Originally Hamm was on the cards as it sounds like a cracking show but im from Southren Ireland and the logistics of going to Hamm look abit on the daunting side, I them came across the doncaster show which is obviously closer to home. But is it worth all the costs of flights and hotels over Hamm, Of course im sure its a great show and a credit to the organisers and i mean no disrespect. But never being to either our any show.
What can everyone advise me on shows,travel etc 
I dont mean to ramble :lol2:


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I guess it all depends on the difference in price?

Remember, if you wish to bring animals back with you - regardless of which show you wish to attend - there will be additional expense involved with transportation. 

Driving from your home to one or the other would of course allow you to bring animals back with you.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

If you're thinking of flying to Germany it might prove difficult to bring reptiles back on the plane with you. It might be the same if you're flying to the UK too.


----------



## Johnnyeebaby (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reply lads

I Haven't worked out the costs of each yet, What is the closet airport to Hamm and Doncaster ?

Currently I have the plans to bring our buy animals at the show, But that may change when I'm there as the proverbial kid in a candy shop.


----------



## Johnnyeebaby (Oct 14, 2013)

Johnnyeebaby said:


> Thanks for the reply lads
> 
> I Haven't worked out the costs of each yet, What is the closet airport to Hamm and Doncaster ?
> 
> Currently I have the plans to bring our buy animals at the show, But that may change when I'm there as the proverbial kid in a candy shop.


Apologies 
Currently i have NO plans to bring our buy animals back.


----------



## Johnnyeebaby (Oct 14, 2013)

Ok so Guys 
I Did it 
Heading to Hamm next week yipee 
Anyone have any tips advice ect 
I need to start planning the trip now but has anyone got any advice etc 
Times, tickets, Do's and Don'ts etc 
Thanks


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Johnnyeebaby said:


> Apologies
> Currently i have NO plans to bring our buy animals back.


If you are flying back then you won't be able to bring them back with you unless you have booked ahead and paid extortion freight fees. A good few years ago I looked identifying back from Scotland with a snake. The only airline willing to accommodate this was British Airways. The snake would have been put in the cargo hold and I would have to pay £500 for it!
So, flying there equates to no buying animals unless you have arranged a courier to bring them back.
If you get caught bringing them in on a plane, they will get seized as you will not be following IATA rules.


----------



## Johnnyeebaby (Oct 14, 2013)

If I do buy animals at the show.
Is there Couriers there with stands that would send for me ?
Would the sellers Courier the animals back for me after the show ?

I assuming you can buy tickets at the door, I was also looking on there site do you have to sign onto the guest list ?


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

If you're contemplating buying animals at the show I would speak to a courier before hand. They normally work on a booking basis and might not have any room. 

I don't recall any of them having stands but could be wrong, normally they hang around under the stairs. 

I doubt very much a breeder would be willing to arrange a courier back for you on the day. They come from all over europe and it might involve them taking the animal home until the next show when they can arrange a courier. This would naturally cost them money and there might be plenty of people prepared to take it there and then. 

I'm not aware of couriers doing regular runs to europe but if you asked around you might find one. It wouldn't be cheap though.

To be honest you've left it quite late in the day for this sort of thing. The show is soon isn't it? (10th I think)

You buy a ticket on the door and they stamp your hand so you can get in and out. 

Bear in mind you can't leave the venue unless the animals are in a polystyrene box.


----------

